# Anavar & thermo lipid stack?



## Vanja902 (Jan 28, 2013)

New to this, never really posted anything on sites like this before!

So I've got myself anavar at 10mg a tab, and thermo lipid stack

the guy I got it off wasn't very helpful and he basically said that I should be running 50mg a day on anavar and on an empty stomach 1ml a day on thermo in the morning before I have breakfast.

Can anyone help? I just want to know if that's right, if so does it matter when I take the tablets and should I have a time gap between taking them?

thanks!


----------



## --JJ-- (Feb 21, 2013)

You can take both together and should be fine, why the anavar on an empty stomach though? taking with food should help absorption.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I am not going to refer to any scientific studies or anything but the way you taking the thermo is correct. I believe it even say to take it like that on the instructions! But cycle it with on and off periods so you don't get used to it and down regulate your own thyroid production too much! I am doing like 3/4 days on , 3/4 days off at the moment.

Also with the var due to it's 8-12 hour half life i would say split the dose over 2/3 times a day to help balance out Var levels in your blood. Roughly 6/8 hour apart. Also have it with food and drink 4/5 liters of water a day to help flush out toxin from the liver as var although mild can still be liver toxic. I would also recommend taking some live 52's as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## aStandardName (Mar 5, 2013)

Hil I've just hot some thermo lipid but with stanavar, anavar and winstrol mix.

Again the guy wasn't too helpful with taking the stanavar. It comes in 50 100mg tabs. Each tab has half of each. Do I need to take anything for pct. how long should I take the stanavar for?

Any help for a noob would be appreciated.

Thx


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

using the thermo lipid now for the last 5 weeks of my cut and its pretty good, its no dnp but defo helping

im taking 2ml upon waking in a cup of coffee then 45mins fasted cardio


----------



## aStandardName (Mar 5, 2013)

str4nger said:


> using the thermo lipid now for the last 5 weeks of my cut and its pretty good, its no dnp but defo helping
> 
> im taking 2ml upon waking in a cup of coffee then 45mins fasted cardio


Lol at in your coffee. Thought u was meant to take in juice.

U look pretty ripped in your picture so must do well for u. Any sides?

Have u tried stanavar alongside?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

aStandardName said:


> Lol at in your coffee. Thought u was meant to take in juice.
> 
> U look pretty ripped in your picture so must do well for u. Any sides?
> 
> Have u tried stanavar alongside?


Ive progressed from there, finishing my cut in 3 weeks and ill update my avi

Using it with methyl mst, one rip with an extra 1ml or tren a and mast p

Will be switching to halo and dropping the tren and test next wee but still guna keep running the thermo lipid

No sides so far and im up to 2ml every morning before fasted cardio


----------



## aStandardName (Mar 5, 2013)

str4nger said:


> Ive progressed from there, finishing my cut in 3 weeks and ill update my avi
> 
> Using it with methyl mst, one rip with an extra 1ml or tren a and mast p
> 
> ...


What's your training been like and diet whilst on your cut with the thermo lipid stack.

Cheers


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

training 6 days per week with a 5 body part split, so 1 part gets hit twice per week with morning carido mon-fri and 30 mins after training sessions.

Diet has been around 2500 calories pd, with 250-300 protien, around 150 carbs and the rest fats.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

put the thermo lipid in some fruit juice and drinki it , give it 30 mins then you can eat , I run it with MST from ROHM instead of Var.


----------

